# 1911 pistol with the "best" trigger ???



## wpshooter

Can you give me advice on which brand/model of 1911 styled pistol has the "best" factory/stock trigger ?

My definition of "best" trigger is: Trigger that has ZERO or as close as possible to ZERO pre-travel/creep/initial takeup and has a factory set pull weight of 4 pouds or less.

Thanks.


----------



## VAMarine

As of right now having had over a dozen 1911s from different makers including Colt, Kimber, Springfield (non Custom Shop) and Les Baer, I'd have to vote for Wilson Combat or Nighthawk Custom as having the best out of box trigger, but you're looking at close to $3K for a pistol.

Don't get too hung up on poundage, under 4lbs is insanely light and to be quite honest, if it wasn't for trigger pull gauges, most wouldn't know a 3lb from a 6lb trigger.


----------



## wpshooter

VAMarine said:


> As of right now having had over a dozen 1911s from different makers including Colt, Kimber, Springfield (non Custom Shop) and Les Baer, I'd have to vote for Wilson Combat or Nighthawk Custom as having the best out of box trigger, but you're looking at close to $3K for a pistol.
> 
> Don't get too hung up on poundage, under 4lbs is insanely light and to be quite honest, if it wasn't for trigger pull gauges, most wouldn't know a 3lb from a 6lb trigger.


Thanks for your reply.

Let me qualify that just a bit

Let's say we are talking about strictly NON-custom built pistols, say in the $1,500 range.

Which would you say has the best trigger as far as lack of initial takeup/travel in the trigger, Kimber, Springfield, Colt or another you may want to choose ?

Thanks.


----------



## VAMarine

wpshooter said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Let me qualify that just a bit
> 
> Let's say we are talking about strictly NON-custom built pistols, say in the $1,500 range.
> 
> Which would you say has the best trigger as far as lack of initial takeup/travel in the trigger, Kimber, Springfield, Colt or another you may want to choose ?
> 
> Thanks.


In that range looking at the "whole" of each maker, I would probably rate Kimber or Dan Wesson at the top of the trigger dept with certain models of Colt and Springfield added in there. Springfield (TRP, Loaded Match) and some Colts (Gold Cup, Special Combat) will both have some models with better triggers but comparatively speaking the other two brands will have better offerings.

About the only con of the Dan Wesson line up is they are rarely in stock and usually have to be ordered. Generally I don't recommend Kimber due to my less than enthusiastic experiences which has resulted in a negative bias, but if you want to go into a shop and walk out with a 1911 with a better trigger, it's probably going to be a Kimber, however I would urge you to not be a hasty shopper and think about what is more important, a good trigger, a solid performing gun, over all price vs. quality etc.

If I were to remove my personal biases, would I recommend a Kimber over a Springfield or Dan Wesson? Probably not, but it would be included as a suggestion. The new Super Carry line looks promising from a mechanical stand point as it does not incorporate the Series II firing pin safety and the CDP line has always been a personal favorite as far as option packages are concerned.

I guess it really boils down to what you want to do with the gun.


----------



## Sully2

wpshooter said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Let me qualify that just a bit
> 
> Let's say we are talking about strictly NON-custom built pistols, say in the $1,500 range.
> 
> Which would you say has the best trigger as far as lack of initial takeup/travel in the trigger, Kimber, Springfield, Colt or another you may want to choose ?
> 
> Thanks.


I wouldnt worry too much about a factory trigger. Its too cheap and too easy to have a "trigger job" done on a 1911 to get it crisp and clean and set at 3 1/2 - 4 lbs. My own smith charges me $30


----------



## wpshooter

Sully2 said:


> I wouldnt worry too much about a factory trigger. Its too cheap and too easy to have a "trigger job" done on a 1911 to get it crisp and clean and set at 3 1/2 - 4 lbs. My own smith charges me $30


I wished I knew who your smith is and that I was close enough to use him/her.

Most of the gunsmiths around here would not spit on you for $30.


----------



## Sully2

wpshooter said:


> I wished I knew who your smith is and that I was close enough to use him/her.
> 
> Most of the gunsmiths around here would not spit on you for $30.


Right here in Cincy. He's the same one I took my 9mm MP to but with that all that was needed was a good solid polishing of the "innards" to get it super smooth. Its all "beer money" to him. Retired LEO ( was Cincy PD armorer "forever") and now teaches that ( dont know what its really called??) where the police shoot from behind a wall...run to another location....shoot strong hand...shoot offhand..etc...etc)

Pistols are his play toys. He's got a ton of 1911's and now is also shooting S&W MP models....he's got all 3 sizes in 45 ACP. His target MP has a 2 1/2 lb trigger...but he wouldnt do MY MP that light...:mrgreen:

S&W trained and Colt trained. Heck of a guy for sure.


----------

